#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Μηχανολογικά ΚΕΝΑΚ

## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ

Καλησπέρα,
είμαι νεα μηχανικος και φτιαχνω το πρωτο πεα για το γραφειο που εργαζομαι. επειδη δεν εχω ομως παρακολουθησει τα σεμιναρια εχω μερικες αποριες στα μηχανολογικα.
1) εχω βγαλει φωτογραφια την μοναδα του κλιματιστικου πως βρισκω βαθμο αποδοσης, ισχυς και cop??
2)πως βρισκω την ισχυ για τερματικες μοναδες και δικτυα διανομης???
3) δεν εχει μηχανικο αερισμο το καταστημα. βαζω απο πιν 2.3 και ολα τα αλλα 0, event =1?
ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

1) απο τον τύπο : cop= CAPACITY
                                   INPUT
2)για τι είδος τερματικές μονάδες προκειται εαν μιλάμε για απλα "airconditions" ή για αλλα συστήματα?
3)δες την ανάρτηση του Χάρη στην ενότητα Συζητησεις-Υπομνήματα - θεωρητικο σήστημα

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν θα πρότεινα να παρακολουθήσεις τα σχετικά σεμινάρια ή τουλάχιστον να ξεκινήσεις με το διάβασμα των ΤΟΤΕΕ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει πολλή δουλειά.

1) Μπορείς να λάβεις απλοποιητικά ένα COP βάσει της ηλικίας του κλιματιστικού βλ. §4.1.2.2 της ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1/2010 (δες και αν υπάρχουν εμφανείς φθορές):
"Για τις *τοπικές* αερόψυκτες  μονάδες  αντλιών  θερμότητας  (διαιρούμενου ή ενιαίου  τύπου),  για τις 
οποίες  δεν  υπάρχουν  διαθέσιμα  στοιχεία,  ο  βαθμός  επίδοσης  COP  για  τους  υπολογισμούς  της 
ενεργειακής απόδοσης τού προς επιθεώρηση κτηρίου λαμβάνεται: 
• *1,7* για συστήματα *20-ετίας* και  
• *2,2* για συστήματα *10-ετίας*.

Για τις *κεντρικές* μονάδες αντλιών θερμότητας, για τις οποίες δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα στοιχεία, ο 
βαθμός  επίδοσης  COP  για  τους  υπολογισμούς  της  ενεργειακής  απόδοσης  του  υπό  μελέτη  ή  προς 
επιθεώρηση κτηρίου, λαμβάνεται: 
• *2,2* για συστήματα *20-ετίας* και  
• *2,7* για συστήματα *10-ετίας*."
Αυτό όμως θα είναι εις βάρος του πελάτη σου διότι τα νούμερα αυτά είναι πολύ χαμηλά, χαμηλότερα αυτά που προκύπτουν από τον τύπο που σου είπε ο Σωτήρης παραπάνω.


2) Τα συνήθη κλιματιστικά (τοπικές αντλίες θερμότητας) δεν διαθέτουν δίκτυο διανομής, άρα έχουν *μηδενικές απώλειες* (βλ. §4.3.4 ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1/2010)
Ο βαθμός απόδοσης των εσωτερικών μονάδων των συνήθων κλιματιστικών (τοπικές αντλίες θερμότητας) είναι *0,93* (βλ. §4.4.2 ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1/2010)

3) Όπως σου είπε ο Σωτήρης βλέπεις ΑΥΤΟ στο τμήμα που γράφει "Μηχανικός Αερισμός".

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις διευκρινισεις

----------


## KaterinaR

Καλησπέρα, κάνω το πρώτο μου ΠΕΑ σε τριτογενή κ θα χρειαζόμουν λίγη βοήθεια. Πρόκειται για *καφετέρια* 90 τμ. (εκ των οποίων τα 15τμ μπάνιο, 15τμ κουζίνα). Από συστήματα το μόνο που έχει είναι μία ντουλάπα *aircondition* 48000 BTU και ένα τοπικό ηλεκτρ. *θερμαντήρα* για ΖΝΧ. Θεώρησα *2 θερμικές ζώνες:* 1 θ.ζ. οι τουαλέτες και άλλη θ.ζ. το υπόλοιπο κατάστημα
ερωτήσεις:

1) παίρνω για τις τουαλέτες: 
(α) θέρμανση κτιρίου αναφοράς, δηλαδή λέβητα?
                                             (β)  ψύξη κτιρίου αναφοράς
                                             (γ) εφόσον θεώρησα κατανάλωση ΖΝΧ=0, βάζω στην καρτέλα ΖΝΧ τα στοιχεία του                                                                  θερμοσίφωνα ή τίποτα?
                                             (δ) μηχανικός αερισμός: σαν τιμή από τον Π 2.3 παίρνω αυτή που αντιστοιχεί στα                                                                   κοινόχρηστα λουτρά (6,0), σωστά?

2) για την άλλη θ.ζ. που είναι η υπόλοιπη καφετέρια 
(α) θεωρώ θέρμανση μόνο από υπάρχον aircondition αφού με                                                                                             καλύπτει σωστά?
                                                                                     (β) ψύξη μόνο από υπάρχον aircondition αφού με καλύπτει                                                                                                      σωστά?
                                                                                      (γ) στο ΖΝΧ έβαλα το θερμαντήρα (παρότι αυτός βρίσκεται στις                                                                                                  τουαλέτες, χωρίς να κάνω κάποιο επιμερισμό)
                                                                                     (δ)μηχανικός αερισμός: σαν τιμή από τον Π 2.3 πήρα αυτή που                                                                                                 αντιστοιχεί σε καφενείο, αλλά σαν τετραγωνικά δεν είμαι                                                                                                    σίγουρη αν πρέπει να  βάλω της ζώνης ή μόνο αυτά που                                                                                                   αντιστοιχούν στο κυρίως χώρο και να μην υπολογίσω την                                                                                                        κουζίνα.....

----------


## spapako

1) α) Ναι - κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι όταν έχεις αντλία θερμότητας (πχ ντουλάπα) τότε και το θεωρητικό είναι Α.Θ. με COP=3,2 για τριτογενή. Προσωπικά ερμηνεύω ΤΟΤΕΕ ότι βάζουμε λέβητα
β) Ναι
γ) θερμοσίφωνα
δ) σωστά

2) α) Αν σε καλύπτει, σωστά.
β) Το ίδιο
γ) σωστά
δ) κουζίνα δεν θεωρείται βοηθητικός χώρος. Όλα τα μ2 (μαζί με κουζίνα)

----------


## KaterinaR

ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ήταν πολύ σημαντική η βοήθειά σας!

----------


## teo_z

Καλησπέρα. 
Έχω μια αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με εστιατόριο. Για θέρμανση χρησιμοποιούνται δύο κλιματιστικά. Θεωρείται ότι με αυτά γίνεται και μηχανικός αερισμός; Και αν ναι τι εισάγω στο σύστημα, πέρα από τις απαιτήσεις για παροχή αέρα. Θα εκτιμούσα πολύ την όποια βοήθεια καθώς είμαι πολιτικός μηχανικός και δεν έχω εμπειρία σε ΠΕΑ καταστημάτων. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## spapako

Μηχανικός αερισμός θεωρητικό σύστημα. Δεν συνεισφέρουν τα κλιματιστικά.

----------

